# Sausage & peppers for dinner tonight



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 27, 2006)

Grilled up some sausage, peppers & onion for dinner tonight. Damn heat at work today beat the crap out of me and I don't feel like spackling in the office tonight, so I think I'll drink somemore beer!

Oh yeah, here's some pics!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

I looove sausage and peppers but they don't love me...  8-[


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 27, 2006)

Looks real good Nick!! Doesnot look like I was the only one here that had a sausage sandwhich for dinner :!:


----------



## Finney (Jul 27, 2006)

looks good Nickie. :!:


----------



## john pen (Jul 27, 2006)

Im a big fan of the sausage w/peppers and onions...Ive never diced up the sausage and mixed them though..usually put the sausage on a roll and use the peppers and onions to top it off...

My dad puts peppers, onions, potatoes, tomatoes and sausage in a deep baking pan and bakes for a while...It makes an awesome juice in the pan...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 27, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Im a big fan of the sausage w/peppers and onions...Ive never diced up the sausage and mixed them though..usually put the sausage on a roll and use the peppers and onions to top it off...
> My dad puts peppers, onions, potatoes, tomatoes and sausage in a deep baking pan and bakes for a while...It makes an awesome juice in the pan...



Try it diced John. Tomorrow over a bed of rice makes a great dinner!


----------



## john pen (Jul 27, 2006)

wdroller said:
			
		

> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, canned whole tomatoes with the juice..and no, the amounts of each are personal preference..And I hate to start and problems here, but Ive got to tell you he foils the pan the whole time its in the oven...Comes out sort of like a stew..


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 27, 2006)

Nick, it looks great...I've seen some street vendors sell em at festivals down here.
   Any sauce or anything added?


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 27, 2006)

If I knew you were making that, with a little arm twisting I would have drove to your'e place and finished(not spackled #-o ) the office for you  :!: 

That is some good eats =P~


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 27, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Nick, it looks great...I've seen some street vendors sell em at festivals down here.
> Any sauce or anything added?



No sauce Cappy, just a little evoo and garlic added when all is cooked and placed in pan. I covered it up and threw it back on the grill for 15 - 20 minutes to let all the flavors melt together. When you cut up the sausage, you get lots of juice from them and the peppers.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 27, 2006)

The south is a little lacking (imho) in sausage of that style.  I've eaten
it several times where it was so covered in oil that it was not worth eating.
Could you describe your whole technique with a little more detail?
Prep and post cooking prep?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 27, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> The south is a little lacking (imho) in sausage of that style.  I've eaten
> it several times where it was so covered in oil that it was not worth eating.
> Could you describe your whole technique with a little more detail?
> Prep and post cooking prep?



1- lite grill
2- slice peppers & onions
3- grill sausage indirect until 150*
4- grill peppers and onions until done (aldente)
5-put all of the above in pan, drizzle a little (1 - 2 TBS) evoo on top. add 2 tsp minced garlic. Mix well. Cover with foil and place back on grill (300*) for 15 - 20 minutes. Eat and enjoy. It tastes even better the next day over a bed of rice.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 27, 2006)

Looks very good and healthy Nick.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 28, 2006)

Reminds me of being at the state fair.  Thanks for the pics Nick.  Great job.


----------

